# Stiff hands, numbness



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

I had a hemithyroidectomy mid December.
Since then, gradually worsening, I'm experiencing claw hands in the mornings (like arthritic, very stiff and slightly swollen) carpal tunnel syndrome with numb/tingling fingers and palm, shooting pains in my ankles, occasional leg twitches.

These are exactly the same symptoms I had after my daughter was born 6 years ago and was told that my thyroid range was within normal limits..I was pushed all over to rheumatologists, physios, dieted and lost 35lb, even had a cortisol injection into my ankle for a cyst that developed where the tendon was damaged from the stiffness.
I looked back over some photographs last night and could see a mild goitre back then. 
I'm absolutely convinced this is thyroid, what do you think? I'm theorising that I was hypo and my poor thyroid got overworked and developed nodules, which got so big they started producing thyroxine which pushed me into hyper over the last 12 months.
Does this sound about right?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have any recent labs you could share?


----------



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

Nothing since october


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

LeahLana said:


> I had a hemithyroidectomy mid December.
> Since then, gradually worsening, I'm experiencing claw hands in the mornings (like arthritic, very stiff and slightly swollen) carpal tunnel syndrome with numb/tingling fingers and palm, shooting pains in my ankles, occasional leg twitches.
> 
> These are exactly the same symptoms I had after my daughter was born 6 years ago and was told that my thyroid range was within normal limits..I was pushed all over to rheumatologists, physios, dieted and lost 35lb, even had a cortisol injection into my ankle for a cyst that developed where the tendon was damaged from the stiffness.
> ...


Could be a calcium deficiency as the parathyroids sometimes get knocked about.

Also check your ferritin.

But............we do need to see your most recent labs and the ranges please?

You could be having peripheral neuropathy as well if your "numbers" are not where they should be for you. And only you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

How often is your doctor having you go in for labs? I would think at a minimum it would be every 12 weeks (ideally 8-10) until you get to a place where you feel good and your labs look good.

Can you post your October labs (with ranges)?


----------



## LeahLana (Aug 26, 2012)

October was pre op. I'll get my gp to run some ASAP.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

That sounds like a plan. Make sure they run FREE T3 and FREE T4, those are the ones that count and will help tell why you've got the symptoms you have.


----------

